# Monitores de dos vías con Scanspeak 15W/8531K-00 + D2608/9130



## juanfilas (Jul 17, 2017)

Como andan todos, después de 5 años sin hacer ningún proyecto que suene mas allá de los 120hz, cada día me fue dando más ganas de volver a escuchar música con un bafle de construcción propia y de paso, mejorar lo que tengo, debo admitir que extrañaba como sonaba el anterior bafle https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-doppler-monitores-referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/  los mismos los disfrute muchísimo durante cuatro años y me dieron algunas satisfacciones mas allá de solo escucharlos. Los Dynaudio que compre para tener algo para escuchar música suenan bien, pero… no son lo mismo… Lamentablemente los compre pensando en tenerlos uno o dos meses hasta armar el reemplazo de los Doppler, por varias cosas, este plazo se extendió a más de un año…


  La idea es de nuevo hacer un sistema de referencia, pero esta vez tenemos cierta “ayuda” para lograr algo mejor que el Doppler:


  1ro – El subwoofer que armé hace poco menos de un año:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/subwoofer-referencia-waf-referencia-136632/
  Con lo cual, el nuevo bafle no es necesario que reproduzca perfectamente las dos primeras octavas del espectro.


  2do – Todos los cruces van  a ser en activo a través de un procesador DB-Mark, eliminando todos los problemas inherentes a un crossover pasivo.


  Así que, a grandes rasgos, ya no tenemos el famoso problema del  2 vía clásico donde, a medida que mejoramos la parte baja del espectro, empeoramos la zona media y viceversa. Además, con los cortes en activo podemos tener pendientes de corte a elección, podemos aplicar delay en cada transductor a nuestro gusto, etc. En pocas palabras, la elección es un poco más simple…
  Empecemos con el woofer, fue lo que más costo, la idea principal era realizar un mtm con dos 4” o 5”,  con esto ganamos bastante a nivel distorsiones a alto SPL, pero estéticamente le di 1000 vueltas al diseño y ninguno me gusto, el mismo tienen que quedar bien en el living ( ver: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/nueva-sala-living-equipos-diseno-acustica-142810/ ) y dado que los bafles tienen que ser chicos y además, siendo realistas es raro que escuche muy fuerte (pese a tener doble18”), me decanté por un dos vías más clásico, dado que solo voy a usar un midwoofer, busque el que creo es el mejor 5” del mercado analizando todos sus parámetros… y el mismo es un viejo conocido:


  Les presento al “mini revelator” 





11 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


13 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


4 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


  ¿Porque los mismos?


  Estos Scanspeak son realmente una obra de ingeniería, la suspensión no tiene espesor constante sino que es variable para que se mantengan los parámetros mecánicos en toda su excursión lineal, la misma es de +-6.5mm (en un 5”!), la araña lo mismo, un diseño totalmente distinto que mantiene sus parámetros constantes a toda excursión, con esto las distorsiones no aumentan mucho al aumentar el spl. Fs de 32hz… el cono es de papel cortado, en los tajos hay material absorbente para suavizar la ruptura del cono y además, eliminar energías almacenadas en el cono (ya van a ver el CSD), la distorsión armónica es bajísima desde 60-70hz por lo que nos sobra para el corte que vamos a hacer en activo, en fin… igual que su hermano mayor, pero con mejor respuesta en medios y peor en graves.


  Nota: si desean hacer un mini monitor con estos parlantes, en bass réflex y 10 litros solamente la F3 es de 48hz….




8 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


3 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


  El tweeter fue mas simple, si recuerdan cuando hablamos de la elección del tweeter en el proyecto doppler (link mas arriba), los finalistas fueron dos:


  Scanspeak D3004/6600
  Scanspeak D2608/9130


  Ambos son excelentes y costó muchísimo decantarse por uno, en resumen, el 6600 a nivel distorsión armónica a alta frecuencia es un poco mejor y su fs es de 470hz!, Xmax 0.2mm. Pero el 9130 tiene mejor distorsión armónica a baja frecuencia, pero su fs es de 700hz…  Xmax 0.5mm…


  Como ya había usado el 6600 en los otros monitores, me decanté por los d2608/9130 para probarlos bien y además, seamos sinceros, son prácticamente igual de buenos, pero este sale 1/3 de lo que sale el Illuminator…


  Y este valor tiene su historia, no sale barato porque si, sino que nació como un tweeter de alta gama de una marca de gama “media”.


   Hace varios años ya Vifa, Peerless y Scanspeak eran parte del mismo grupo inversor chino llamado “Thymphany”, este grupo primero compro Vifa y Peerless, y Lugo adquirió Scanspeak, todas empresas escandinavas, la cuestión es que Peerless ya había desarrollado su línea “HDS” la mas alta de su gama, pero al ser Peerless una marca de “gama media” a sus productos no los puede vender muy caros por que pasa a compertirle directamente a la división mas cara de productos que es justamente, Scanspeak, además, el publico a precios similares, elegiría una marca de mas renombre como SEAS, Accuton o la misma Scan… por mas que estos suenen excelentemente y puedan competirle de tu a tu a transductores de marcas mas caras.
  El último transductor que desarrolla Peerless de la línea HDS es justamente este tweeter, que hasta se vendió con el nombre de “Peerless HDS 810921” el mismo les salió realmente bien ya que por el precio (u$s58 aproximadamente en USA) tenia las mejores prestaciones de la gama y también, de gamas mucho mas altas, como toda la línea HDS, que es excelente por el precio.
  Hace menos años (2014 para ser exactos), Scanspeak vuelve a ser comprada, esta vez por un grupo inversor danes llamado KYET, y por las cosas de la vida, en la separación de la empresa del grupo Tymphany, se quedan con el diseño y derechos del HDS 810921.
  Para volver a tener el prestigio de siempre, Scanspeak vuelve a fabricar desde este año todos sus transductores en Dinamarca, (Vifa y Peerless siguen fabricando en china, lo que es lo mismo hoy en día…) pero tenían el dilema con este tweeter, ya había sido comercializado a u$s58, y ahora solo cambiaba la marca, así que lo “encajaron” dentro de la línea “Discovery” la mas barata, y lo pusieron a la venta a algo de u$s78 por esta hecho en Dinamarca… pero, si este transductor hubiese sido vendido desde el inicio por Scanspeak seguramente hoy saldría el doble o mas, ya que compite directamente con las líneas classic e Illuminator…


  Y vuelvo al tema que me fui por las ramas, lo mas llamativo de este tweeter es su domo, que es tan fino, que casi es transparente (se ve el absorbente de algodón interior):




1 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


12 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


5 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


  Es uno de los domos mas livianos del mercado y por ahí se lee que es el tweeter con menor distorsión de intermodulación, no se si es así pero las pocas mediciones que hay por ahí, hablan muy bien del mismo.


  Les dejo alunas fotos mas, la verdad que de estética me encanta y la brida maciza de aluminio le da un toque especial:




9 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


7 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


  Bueno, ya tengo los transductores, cuando tenga tiempo les contaré como viene el tema del diseño de la caja, que voy a necesitar si o si corte CNC para poder realizarla. Estéticamente creo que esta quedando muy bien para el ambiente donde van a estar puestas, todavía falta afilar algunas cosas, apenas tenga el diseño final lo subo,


  Saludos!!


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 18, 2017)

Les paso todos los diseños descartados, y ya que estamos, escucho opiniones sobre que mejorar o que puedo hacer, todavía no esta definido el mismo, y una cosa que me olvidaba, el nombre del proyecto es “pluto” (por el planeta no por el perro   )


  Como les dije, la idea original era hacer un mtm, estos son algunos de los diseños:


  Algo “raro” con parlantes Dayton RS125 y RS150, que se yo, no me convenció para nada




mtm1 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


  Como la asimetría al final no me gusto, pase a hacer algo con dos RS150, el resultado fue peor a mi gusto:




mtm 3 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Cambiando el pie mejora, pero...



mtm 2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Dado que el mtm no va como monitor sobre pie (bue... en realidad yo no le encontré la vuelta para que quede chico y lindo), empecé a diseñar un monitor, este fue el primero, la verdad que me gusto bastante, es una especia de Doppler pero más chico y con paredes curvas:



monitor 1 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  El problema de este diseño es que no pega con el living que es bien estilo nórdico, así que empecé a buscar algo de este estilo en el diseño:



monitor 2 tela by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  El frente pegado definitivamente no se ve nórdico así que lo volé, además, empecé a buscar ideas mas “fuera de lo común” así que hice algunos diseños con pie de vidrio:



monitor 3 vidrio by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Y este es el diseño final antes de descartar el vidrio, son tres vidrios a distintos ángulos simulando una onda, muy parecido al logo de Scanspeak, ademas, redondeé los bosdes del bafle, en este punto ya se hizo obligatorio el uso de CNC:




monitor 4 vidrio ss by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Así que, ahora estoy afilando un pie de madera, pero que pegue con el living y que sea funcional, escucho propuestas!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 19, 2017)

Juan: 
Me abstengo de la sarta de comentarios jocosos sobre el WAF y otros temas que se me ocurren ! ... 

Lo que me parece es que el vidrio no es para nada adecuado para un pie de baffle a menos que lo hagas tan reforzado que perderia la estetica que buscas .
Si queres opinion , el diseño que mas me gusta y conceptualmente el mejor a mi entender es el #4 .
Sobre estetica soy el menos adecuado para opinar , es mas , desconozco a que se llama estilo nórdico .

Por otra parte te recuerdo que el MTM no es solo una cuestion de disposición sino que debe cumplir ciertas condiciones de tamaño y fase del cross para que sea realmente tal segun teorema de D'Appolito , que en algun momento se discutió aqui .

Es todo lo que te puedo aportar . Suerte con la decisión ! 
Recordá que el WAF , y mas si es bella , socava nuestra pobre identidad masculina.....


----------



## ni (Jul 19, 2017)

Pues se ve raro o al menos diferente eso de usar un driver de 5", y "calzarlo" con un par de drivers de 18", y además pro. Los pro de 18" no suben tanto, digo me refiero con la calidad del SS ...
¿O sí?

Hay cosas "locas" como esta: 

http://www.thesoundstation.com/pages/montana_master_reference

Pero son 4 vías.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 19, 2017)

Hola Ni, los puntos de cruce son 80 y 1500hz, así que el sub va perfecto, las distorsiones de estos 18" son bajísimas en comparación a los Scanspeak (en graves es un tema de tamaño jeje).

 Antonio, para hacer un D´apollito si tenes que tener consideraciones en el crossover y separación de transductores, pero no todo MTM es D´apollito, podes hacer muchos tipos de diseño con dos woofers y un tweeter.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 19, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> Antonio, para hacer un D´apollito si tenes que tener consideraciones en el crossover y separación de transductores, pero no todo MTM es D´apollito, podes hacer muchos tipos de diseño con dos woofers y un tweeter.



Si , pero en esos casos caes en las criticas que tienen un "sweet spot" angosto ... El D'Appolito justamente potencia el lobulo ....


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 19, 2017)

Igual, al final es un dos vías clásico así que, vamos a ver que hacemos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2017)

Que lastima que no se te ocurrio probar con algo como el LXmini de Linkwitz.
Si bien son raros, hay una variantes esteticas muy lindas...y los parlantes Seas que usan no son mejores que los tuyos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2017)

El Pepo tiene de esos , hechos con caños de PVC blancos , me quería convencer de hacerlos y me negaba  porque temía a las resonancias  , pero él lo resolvió muy bien con aislantes acústicos internos . Suenan sorprendentemente bien  !

[Me regaló unos monstruosos Karlson de 15" Leea  , para que él pudiera escuchar bueno y chico le retribuí con unos Acoustic Research AR15 , a los que él le sumó unos Karlson de 10 bien compactos ; tengo pendiente junto con otro millón de cosas medir esos Karlson de 15 ]


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 19, 2017)

Hola Juan:
este es un modelo de Scan Speak llamado OPUS, a mi me llamó la atención, pero no sé,  si esta configuración "inversa" (el mid-woofer arriba), puede traer otras complicaciones no deseadas. Me gustaría una opinión de los sabios.

PD: a propósito, que opinión te merecen los

D2604/833000 y los

R2604/833000

ambos de similares características.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 19, 2017)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola Juan:
> este es un modelo de Scan Speak llamado OPUS, a mi me llamó la atención, pero no sé, si esta configuración "inversa" (el mid-woofer arriba), puede traer otras complicaciones no deseadas. Me gustaría una opinión de los sabios.
> 
> PD: a propósito, que opinión te merecen los
> ...



 Hola Ivan! en uno de los nuevos diseños tengo el mid arriba y el tweeter abajo, la única macana es que tiene que ser mas alto el bafle para que el tweeter quede a la altura del oído o mas arriba. 

 De los transductores que citas te comento:

 D2604/833000 - Te conviene usar el Vifa/Peerless DX25TG59-04 que es igual (sin doble imán) y sale mucho mas barato. Es un buen tweeter para cortarlo en 1.8-2Khz aprox.

 R2604/833000 - Te conviene usar el Vifa/Peerless XT25TG30-04 que es igual (sin doble iman) y sale mucho mas barato, este tweeter si lo cortas a 3Khz o mas alto esta al nivel de los mejores del mundo excepto por su direccionalidad (es muy direccional).


 Edu: no me cierra por ningún lado ese diseño, igual a la frecuencia que voy a cortar no creo que haya mucha diferencia...


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 19, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> De los transductores que citas te comento:
> 
> D2604/833000 - Te conviene usar el Vifa/Peerless DX25TG59-04 que es igual (sin doble imán) y sale mucho mas barato. Es un buen tweeter para cortarlo en 1.8-2Khz aprox.
> 
> R2604/833000 - Te conviene usar el Vifa/Peerless XT25TG30-04 que es igual (sin doble iman) y sale mucho mas barato, este tweeter si lo cortas a 3Khz o mas alto esta al nivel de los mejores del mundo excepto por su direccionalidad (es muy direccional).



De los transductores que tienen 2 imanes pegados, en este caso ambos modelos, cuáles serían las desventajas de los motores dobles? Menos lineales? Mucho espacio? ...???
Gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 19, 2017)

Los dos casos con doble imán tienen mas sensibilidad, que en algunos casos puede ser necesaria, pero tienen la respuesta un poco menos lineal que sus versiones con un solo imán, esa es la única diferencia "de relevancia" si no necesitas la sensibilidad de los doble imán no vale la pena el gasto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> D2604/833000 - Te conviene usar el Vifa/Peerless DX25TG59-04 que es igual (sin doble imán) y sale mucho mas barato. Es un buen tweeter para cortarlo en 1.8-2Khz aprox.


Doy fé que es EXCELENTE!!! 
Yo lo tengo cortado con un LR acústico de cuarto orden a *1550Hz*....



juanfilas dijo:


> Edu: no me cierra por ningún lado ese diseño, igual a la frecuencia que voy a cortar no creo que haya mucha diferencia...


Y... sobre gustos no hay nada escrito .
Ahora, diferencias... hay. Esa configuración pasa de radiación omnidireccional en BF, a cardiode en frecuencias medias y a dipolar (bue... medio dipolar) en alta frecuencia. Con eso logra meter casi 5dB más de SPL en forma directa a la sala y esa es la clave para recrear el "soundstage". La verdad que tiene su descule el diseño... pero bueno, tiene que gustarte esa forma rara...


			
				Don Linkwitz dijo:
			
		

> My philosophy is that a loudspeaker has to fit into a normal living space. The loudspeaker is not a piece of furniture, but an artful piece of machinery for the purpose of creating an entertaining - and hopefully highly enjoyable and satisfying - illusion. It deserves a rightful place for that in my living space.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 19, 2017)

Y si es medio feo básicamente, no tengo dudas que a nivel imagen debe ser excelente, pero tengo que cumplir dos requisitos, buen sonido y buen WAF jajaja


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 19, 2017)

Creo que me tiraron 1000 indirectas, pero me acabo de dar cuenta que ya existen bafles que se llaman pluto!!! y del querido Linkwitz!!! jajaajja le voy a tener que cambiar el nombre al proyecto!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2017)

=


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2017)

Lo mio no fue una indirecta!!!
Ni me di cuenta del nombre...jajaja


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 19, 2017)

jajaja, igual dosmetros lo confirmo, son muy feos los hdp!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2017)

Supongo que Pluto , nuestro  "último" planeta es lo que inspiró el nombre . . . 

Es un conjunto acústico que uno al verlo lo descalifica  , "semejante cachivache" , luego cuando nos enteramos que es diseño de Linkwitz , entonces


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 20, 2017)

Nuevos diseños un poco mas lindos a mi gusto, sigo barajando el vidrio, aunque ninguno de los dos me convence al 100%.Busque hacer algo mas fuera de lo común, quedan lindos bafles, pero no pegan ni a palos con el interior del dpto…Vamos a ver en queda todo esto jaja, como ya dije, hacer algo simple y distinto es difícil, mas si tiene que combinar con otras cosas. (algún diseñador de interiores por ahí que me ayude…  )Mismos bafles distinta base, la misma ya tengo un diseño nuevo que me gusta mas, después lo subo:

v2 1 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


v2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 25, 2017)

Como andan todos, ya tengo el diseño final de los bafles, antes que nada, se que a muchos no les va a gustar y a otros tal vez les guste, pero estoy seguro que van a quedar muy bien en el living.
No conozco casi nada de Sketchup, así que los dibujos no dicen mucho de cómo va a quedar finalmente, mas que nada por el tipo de fabricación (apilado de multilaminado de Watambú), color de la base (acero inox) y la tapa que va a ser de alguna tela con aire “Vintage-Nordico”
El diseño se basa e inspira en dos bafles:
El pie es casi igual a los bafles Davone que a su vez, copian el pie de las sillas Eames, es un diseño de 1956 muy usado y copiado que sigue súper vigente.
El bafle… que se yo, tiene “ADN” de varias cosas, de BOSE por ejemplo y también de Davone, es una modificación del bafle que ya les había mostrado, poniéndolo de lado, curvándolo más, y dándole una asimetría para que se vea más agresivo sin perder lo nórdico. 
Les agradezco a todos por las ideas, para que vean que las tuve en cuenta, les paso algunos diseños previos antes de llegar al final, algunos son horribles, otros me gustaron, algunos demasiado “Los supersónicos”  jejeje
A este lo bautice “la guerra de los mundos” no esta tan mal si se lo imaginan en la sala:


emc3 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
Sin comentarios, experimento fallido, parece sacado de una peli de ciencia ficción de los 60:


emc3v2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
Este debo aceptar que me gusto mucho, pero es demasiado radio de los 60:


emc2v3 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
Acá ya afilando al diseño final:


emc2v4 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


emc2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
Y ta tannnnnnn….
El diseño final, espero les guste, lo renombre emc:


emc2v5 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

emc2v6 by Jua Didas, en Flickr 

emc2v7 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


emc2v8 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
Este diseño tiene varias ventajas acústicas, ya que es muy asimétrico, por lo que resonancias y bafle step no van a ser un problema, las paredes van a ser de 26-30mm de espesor… mas muchos refuerzos internos. 
Lamentablemente tengo una semana muy complicada así que, no sé cuando voy a ponerme a realizar el plano para el corte CNC, el mismo es un lio que todas las costillas son distintas y son todas elipses, curvas y círculos , lo bueno es que me lo pidieron en AutoCAD, programa con el cual me llevo mucho mejor que con Sketchup.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> El diseño final, espero les guste, lo renombre *emc*


 

 Mas mijor Wall-e  o Wall-emc


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2017)

Repentinamente me acordé de una novela de *H.G. Wells*      


​


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 25, 2017)

jeje, el que tiene trípode realmente se parece a la nave!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> Como andan todos, ya tengo el diseño final de los bafles, antes que nada, se que a muchos no les va a gustar y a otros tal vez les guste, pero estoy seguro que van a quedar muy bien en el living.


  
Despues que discutimos sobre los supositorios de Linkwitz.... me parece que te fuiste al c@r@#$%&.   
Pero si a la patrona le gustan....


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 25, 2017)

Jajajaja ya vas a ver qué quedan bien


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 1, 2017)

Hola a todos, después de una semana complicada me pude poner con el diseño del plano, les paso una foto del mismo, si a alguien le interesa, le paso el archivo CAD para el corte.

Ya que me sobraba un poco de placa, pedí que me corten también el diseño del pie, si queda lindo en madera me ahorro el mismo en acero, si queda feo, lo tiro y hago cortar el de acero.

Referencias:

Blanco: pieza
Rojo: rebaje de 5.5mm
Azul: rebaje de 4.5mm



plano by Jua Didas, en Flickr


Las paredes quedaron finalmente de 28mm, tapa trasera 36mm y frontal 48.5mm 

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 7, 2017)

Ya tengo los pies!!! 



IMG_20170806_110558 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

 Ahora tengo que definir si los dejo mate o lo pulo a espejo, están hechos en acero inoxidable 304, quedaron muy lindos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2017)

Haaaaaaaaarmosos !

No nos preguntes a nosotros  Ya sabés a quien tenés que preguntarle


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Haaaaaaaaarmosos !
> 
> No nos preguntes a nosotros  Ya sabés a quien tenés que preguntarle


Seeeee.....que la patrona dé su dictamen... y será justicia


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 7, 2017)

Los pies ya en su lugar, los voy a pulir un poco mas, que no queden espejo pero que queden mas prolijos:



photo_2017-08-07_22-06-20 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

En la cabeza saquen los Dynaudio que están ahí (negros que no pegan ni con moco  )


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 15, 2017)

El Domingo hice los 4 agujeros en cada pie para agarrar el bafle, son de 4mm de diámetro, 4 mechas desafiladas...  y eso que refrigeré bien y a muy baja velocidad, que duro que es el acero inoxidable la ptm

Mañana están los cortes listos, el jueves me los traen en teoría, mucha ansiedad!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 17, 2017)

Ya tengo los cortes!!! y empece con los primeros pegados!! quedaron realmente 10 puntos, una precisión milimétrica y la madera... un lujo, de verdadera 1ra calidad, el color y la veta es hermoso, tan lindo que estoy casi seguro que no voy a pintar el frente de blanco ya que el dibujo que tiene justo ahí la veta me encanta. Es Watambú bien claro, no se que variante es, pero va a quedar de 10.
Muy recomendable este CNC, me dejaron todo bien embalado con todos los sobrantes en una bolsa por si necesito pedazos, cumplieron exacto con la fecha de entrega y el precio termino medio (ni el mas barato ni el mas caro).

Algunas fotos:



photo_2017-08-17_21-25-24 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-08-17_21-25-24 (2) by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-08-17_21-25-22 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Este finde viajo así que por unos días queda frenado el proyecto  

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2017)

Wow , que lindos che  

Antes que pegues , un Sr. CARPINTERO me comentó que ahora en vez de cola de carpintero estaba usando la cola que venden para pegar parquet que viene bien fuerte !


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 17, 2017)

Si no hubiera leído arriba pensaría que eras muy buen artesano mínimo manejando una ruteadora manual o un cnc pero mas abajo vi que te los cortaron por encargo, sin embargo quedaron soñados esos cortes se ven excelentes y la madera ni se diga.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 17, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Si no hubiera leído arriba pensaría que eras muy buen artesano mínimo manejando una ruteadora manual o un cnc pero mas abajo vi que te los cortaron por encargo, sin embargo quedaron soñados esos cortes se ven excelentes y la madera ni se diga.



jeje, es el 1er corte que hago por encargo, antes hacia todo con el router o caladora, pero cada vez se me hace mas difícil por el espacio (vivo en dpto.) y el tiempo, ademas, a mano es casi imposible llegar a este nivel de precisión.

1er pegado:



photo_2017-08-18_00-02-49 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Harmoso trabajo ! ! !*


Preguntas indiscretas 
¿ Cuantas mechas desafilaste/rompiste ?
¿ Cuantos machos rompiste ?

​


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 18, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Harmoso trabajo ! ! !*
> 
> 
> Preguntas indiscretas
> ...



4 y 0 

 Saludos!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola a todos! Les paso los pocos avances que tengo por el momento:
Empecé a hacer todos los calados de la parte trasera del frente haciendo una especia de “guiaonda” para reducir la posible compresión y rebotes no deseados:


IMG_20170821_233623 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
Comencé el apilado de costillas y de paso le di una buena mano de cola a todo el interior para darle más dureza a la madera:


IMG_20170821_233048 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
Marque para realizar el calado del tapapolvo:


IMG_20170821_234613 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
En estos días sigo con el apilado, termino los guiaondas traseros, lijo bien el frete para ya pegarlo y corto los tapapolvos con la caladora, tengo que ir a comprar la tela y el conector para cada bafle, dado que necesito 4 contactos ya que se corta en activo seguramente use speakon Neutrik.
Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 24, 2017)

Nuevos avances! ya tengo toda la parte trasera de un bafle pegada (hoy termino el otro) y los dos frentes terminados!, falta darle unas manos mas de cola para darle mas rigidez.

Les paso algunas fotos, salieron amarillentas (balance de blancos del tel para atrás), la madera es realmente muy blanca:




IMG_20170824_074009 by 
Jua Didas, en Flickr


IMG_20170824_074120 by Jua Didas, en Flickr
Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 25, 2017)

Nuevos avances, todas las costillas pegadas en ambos bafles y la contratapa pegada en uno, hoy pego la 2da contratapa y el frente en un bafle.
Como pueden ver, la varilla roscada que hacia de guía en su momento, queda 100% adentro del bafle tanto atrás como adelante, haciendo de refuerzo estructural.
Aunque la sensación es que son muy macizos, son mas livianos que lo mismo hecho en mdf, recuerden que es madera natural, bastante mas liviana, la rigidez con las manos que le di de cola quedo 10 puntos por suerte.



IMG_20170825_080243 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


IMG_20170825_080249 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


IMG_20170825_080255 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ago 25, 2017)

Hola Juan: 
Las tuercas que usabas en las varillas roscadas, también quedan dentro del último panel? O las quitastes?
Supongo que las varillas roscadas quedaron bañadas con la cola para madera. Felicitaciones, muy lindo laburo.!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 25, 2017)

Hola Ivan, las tuercas se van, la varilla queda muy apretada por la cola de cada pegada de placa.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 27, 2017)

Bueno, terminé la etapa 2! ya esta todo pegado y rellenadas todas las imperfecciones de la madera! ahora queda lo peor, lijar y pintar, y como quedo dureza "piedra" por la cantidad de cola que tiene va a costar un montón.
Después relleno, cableado y a calibrar el equipo con el procesador.



IMG_20170826_225421 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



IMG_20170826_225433 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



IMG_20170826_225439 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2017)

Sería interesante, de ser posible, agregar la dirección a la *Wki del Foro* de quién realizó el trabajao CNC de la madera.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 27, 2017)

Ahí lo subo, la verdad que es muy recomendable,


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2017)

*¡ Ingresado a la Wiki !*

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola juan siempre un lujo tus proyectos. No voy a decir que no me reí  con tus ideas vintage o de la guerra de los mundos pero este último en verdad esta muy bueno.   Veamos como quedan terminados. Un abrazo sergio


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 28, 2017)

Ese fenolico de canto te puede llegar a volver loco ! ... recomiendo masilla de auto ( 2 componentes) y luego "la colorada" , y por ultimo Primer . Lo podes aplicar a pincel si queres .


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 28, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ese fenolico de canto te puede llegar a volver loco ! ... recomiendo masilla de auto ( 2 componentes) y luego "la colorada" , y por ultimo Primer . Lo podes aplicar a pincel si queres .



La idea es que se vea el fenólico (sino hubiera usado mdf que es 10 veces mejor para armar bafles por su masa y homogeneidad) , así que hice una masilla con aserrín de la misma placa para que tenga casi el mismo color y aplique esto para tapar las imperfecciones, ahora tengo que salir temprano un día de estos para arrancar a lijar.

Queda mas o menos así:



gc4693128179966186776 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Por ahora armando los cables, speakon Neutrik de 4 contactos:



photo_2017-08-28_21-26-30 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-08-28_21-23-39 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!



sergio rossi dijo:


> Hola juan siempre un lujo tus proyectos. No voy a decir que no me reí  con tus ideas vintage o de la guerra de los mundos pero este último en verdad esta muy bueno.   Veamos como quedan terminados. Un abrazo sergio



Gracias Sergio! a mi también me saco mas de una sonrisa  el camino del diseño estético termina siendo mas complicado que el diseño acústico....


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> La idea es que se vea el fenólico (sino hubiera usado mdf que es 10 veces mejor para armar bafles por su masa y homogeneidad) , así que hice una masilla con aserrín de la misma placa para que tenga casi el mismo color y aplique esto para tapar las imperfecciones, ahora tengo que salir temprano un día de estos para arrancar a lijar.



Entendi que iban pintados! Insisto que te va a volver loco la absorción ... En tal caso sugiero de base laca para pisos! Hace maravillas en 3-4 manos ( con lija intermedia ) . Despues le das el acabado mate que te guste en la ultima .


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 29, 2017)

Voy a usar hidrolaca Antonio, es excelente y muy muy fácil de aplicar, por ahora esta lloviendo como loco así que esperando que seque la terraza para empezar a pintar. Y si, la absorción de las primeras manos va a ser desigual, pero nada grave.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2017)

La laca al agua te puede hinchar la madera ! . La he probado ... no queda demasiado bien si la superficie no es horizontal ...
Yo usaria la normal al solvente . Seca muy rapido , admite manos gruesas , queda mejor en superficie no horizontal y es durisima !


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 29, 2017)

El tema es que quiero dejar un acabado satinado a pincel y con lo único que lo he logrado bien es con hidrolaca, todo lo que es madera de mi living esta pintado con la misma, desde el sub a toda la decoración, que se yo, me da confianza y es muy fácil de usar, si que es menos dura, pero no me preocupa mucho, por la forma del bafle es difícil que le apoyen algo arriba jaja.

 Igual gracias por los consejos Antonio!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)

Vas a necesitar una lijadora de banda aunque sea manual 

Los plastificados  para piso se pueden mezclar brillante con mate para lograr el satinado que prefieras , otras marcas traen el mateador aparte . . .


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2017)

Despacio con la de banda! ... grano finito y mover mucho ... sino puede dejar unos surcos horribles ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)

Si , chuavechito sobre todo y no dormirse con el borde de la banda ,  ese fenólico de canto mas la cola estará muy duro , aunque le quedará un dibujo im pre sio nante  :babear:


----------



## pppppo (Ago 29, 2017)

Ahora que tengo una pintureria tipo industrial-autos en el frente del taller, ... las lacas y pinturas se deben aplicar con el metodo correcto segun corresponda para el perfecto acabado.
Cualquier cosa me chiflan y les averiguo lo que pueda. El nivel de mate se logra con un componente de agregado segun vi.


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 2, 2017)

Buen dia juan. Vas por muy buen camino con respecto a como rellenaste las imperfecciones y con la hidrolaca. Esta ultima si bien no es tan resistente como la tradicional al solvente es mucho mas ductil para aplicar y retocar. Te permite previa lijada retocr sectores y la terminacion superficial no es tan vidriosa desde el vamos como la al solvente. Mucho cuidado con la lijada pues vas a tener una superficie muy desigual a nivel dureza. Como te decian mas arriba lo ideal una lijadora de banda y luego un taco grande y paciencia. Un fuerte abrazo y a la espera de nuevas fotos.


----------



## Quercus (Sep 2, 2017)

Lo ideal para lijar esos altavoces es disponer de una lijadora como esta:



  Como eso en la mayoría de los casos no será posible, lo ideal es apañárselas para fijar la lijadora de banda pequeña y mover la pieza:



  Lijar la pieza por el perímetro redondo, moviendo la lijadora, es bastante difícil dejar las curvas como es debido, al contrario no quedara perfecta, pero se simplifica bastante la operación y con seguridad el resultado será mejor.

 Incluso se le podría colocar un tablero a 90º de la superficie de la lija y facilitar bastante  el lijado, simulando la lijadora de banda industrial.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 4, 2017)

Hola a todos! ya estoy entrando en la recta final por suerte! no se imaginan lo que me costó lijar este bafle! me duele todo, 4 horas a pura lijadora y hoy tengo que corregir algunos detalles a mano  lo bueno es que lo peor ya paso, les dejo unas fotos de como quedo y la primera "presentación" de los transductores, se ve hermoso 



IMG_20170902_181159 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


IMG_20170902_181142 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


IMG_20170903_202404 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


Hoy veo de darle la última manito de lija para emparejar el brillo y empiezo a laquear.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2017)

Se ve muuuuuuuuu lindo che . . .  amerita una masajista 

Esa veta del fenólico de canto  , lustrado va a quedar :babear:


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 8, 2017)

Como andan todos! lamentablemente esta semana casi no pude trabajar, ya aplique la laca en el frontal y la parte trasera  pero en toda la periferia falta lija así estoy esperando un buen día para terminar, si este finde puedo lijar en unos 10 días van a estar sonando!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2017)

No sea vago y lije che ! Nada de dormir !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No sea vago y lije che ! Nada de dormir !


Ni dormir, Ni comer, Ni seso, solo lija y laca


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 8, 2017)

jajaajaj, el tema es que estoy llegando de noche al dpto y ya es tarde para lijar!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2017)

Claro y si el finde no la llevás de Chopping y demases . . . 

En Inglés : "Gamos" laker

En Castellano : laca "Gamos"


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 12, 2017)

Aprovechando el buen tiempo de hoy y que los días duran un poco mas pude terminar de lijar el 1er bafle  
Creo que nunca lije tanto en mi vida jajajaja, quedo de 10, les paso unas fotos que no le hacen justicia pero que muestran mas o menos como quedo, el reflejo en las curvas es súper parejo   



lija2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



lija1 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Para que no quede muy desprotegido ya le di la primera mano de hidrolaca.

Espero mañana poder lijar el 2do...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2017)

Ver minuto 23:30


----------



## polilapo (Sep 13, 2017)

Buenas noches a todos, recién me engancho con este post,muy bueno lo tuyo Juan,menudo trabajo de carpintería ja, ahora esperamos mediciones y demás. Justo me estoy haciendo un 3 vías donde el mid es igual al tuyo pero la linea Discovery y el tweeter el mismo. Ya medí impedancia y me da menos que el datasheet (600hz). Esperamos avances.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 14, 2017)

Gracias a todos!

 Ayer por suerte pude lijar el 2do bafle y solo falta laca, poner el pie, conexiones, mediciones y a sonar!!


----------



## polilapo (Sep 14, 2017)

Una pregunta, si en todos tus proyectos (los que conozco) te tomaste el trabajo de achanflanar o redondear los bordes para evitar difracción porqué en estos haces el frente reundido???? Por gusto nomás????


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 14, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Una pregunta, si en todos tus proyectos (los que conozco) te tomaste el trabajo de achanflanar o redondear los bordes para evitar difracción porqué en estos haces el frente reundido???? Por gusto nomás????



Acá por la forma que tiene, no va a haber ningún tipo de problema de difracción ya que las distancias al centro del tweeter son todas distintas, es muy asimétrico el frente desde la posición del tweeter.

 Ese reundido que tiene es meramente estético y por el tamaño que tiene (2mm de ancho) no va a molestar para nada.

 Ya veremos con las mediciones como queda todo.


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Sep 14, 2017)

Juan, que placer entrar al foro y ver un nuevo proyecto tuyo!, que bien están quedando!!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 15, 2017)

Grandes avances!!! 

Ya corte los frentes y solo falta pegarles la tela que hoy voy a comprar, estoy buscando un gris claro onda vintage, vamos a ver que consigo...

Por otro lado, termine el laqueado de los laterales y la parte trasera, solo me falta una mano mas en el frete y listo, les paso unas fotos para que vean como quedo el satinado, es muy suave, me gusto mucho como quedo:



IMG_20170914_185556 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


IMG_20170915_075359 by Jua Didas, en Flickr


IMG_20170915_075510 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Hoy laqueo el frente y coloco el speakon atrás con bastante sellador así queda secando a la noche, probablemente el Sábado estén armados


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2017)

Lo califico con *5* palabras *¡ In des cri bi ble !*

Sacando que lijaste/puliste como "poseído", el fresado fue muy prolijo y con una buena herramienta.


----------



## polilapo (Sep 15, 2017)

Buen dia. Aca conseguimos lo que se llama "segunda piel" (consejo de AntonioA) viene en colores blanco,gris (winco ja),beige y negro, a pedido en colores (se puede teñir). Según Antonio no altera en nada el sonido, es algo translucida lo que deja ver los parlantes. Ojalá te sirva.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 15, 2017)

Casi cualquier tela no interfiere con el sonido, en el peor de los casos absorbe de 10khz para arriba y te "saca" 1 o 2 db.... que con este tweeter hasta me conviene...

 Veremos...


----------



## polilapo (Sep 15, 2017)

Que linda veta que tiene,eso es guatambú???


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 15, 2017)

Me lo vendieron como watambú blanco, es importada la placa.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 16, 2017)

Estimados, les presento los EMC  

Quedaron mejor de lo que esperaba, realmente me encantan, es lo mas radical que he diseñado, realmente estoy feliz  

Espero les gusten, perdón por la calidad de las fotos, el celu no saca muy bien que digamos, pero da una idea de como quedaron:



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-27 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-36 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-33 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-32 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-25 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-34 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-30 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-26 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-09-16_20-33-37 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Mañana a medir, calibrar todo y a disfrutarlos por muuucho tiempo,

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2017)

Espectaculares che !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2017)

La verdad es que han quedado MUY BUENAS!!!!!, aunque el aspecto es muy raro en comparación con los baffles convencionales y no-tan-convencionales.
Pero a fin de cuentas, lo que importa es como suenan, así que esperamos las mediciones 

PD: Yo hubiera intercambiado la posición de los baffles, cosa de que los mid-bass estén mas cercanos a los reflectores laterales, y tal vez tengas que retrasar el tweeter un poco en exceso cosa de meter el lóbulo total hacia el centro de la zona de escucha. Psssss.....solo pensando en voz alta....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2017)

Pienso los mismo , sinó quedarán demasiado bizcos para que los tweeters te apunten


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 16, 2017)

Los deje así para que tengan más separación entre sí los tweeters, el lóbulo lo puedo apuntar a donde quiera con retrasos en la señal. Igual, están para la foto, mañana recién van a sonar y ahí probaré!


----------



## polilapo (Sep 16, 2017)

Muy bueno,un escándalo tu diseño ambiental ja, tengo unas revistas dinamarquesas de arquitectura con diseños de los 70 y es un viaje a ese lugar verlo.  . . . .suerte con la parte técnica. . . .esperamos mediciones (seria lindo escucharlos).


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 16, 2017)

Es que quiero irradiar mucho lateralmente para mejorar la imagen, es más, por lo que el estoy viendo van a quedar menos "bizcos" que ahora... Veremos, cómo dije, mañana es día de mediciones!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 18, 2017)

Seis horas midiendo y calibrando.... no doy mas jajaja, mañana van a tener todas las gráficas!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 19, 2017)

Como andan todos, ayer puede medir todo y empezar a calibrar el equipo, lo bueno es que ya suena y ¡cómo suena! Lo malo es que no llegue a hacer el ajuste fino ya que tenía muy cansados los oídos y este tipo de ajuste lo hago con los mismos a mi gusto, sin importar como queda la respuesta medida. 

Como 1ra impresión, ya suena muchísimo mejor que cualquier otro equipo que haya tenido y es de los mejores que he escuchado, solo en algunos estudios de grabación escuche con más detalle y claridad que acá, se escucha todo, pero absolutamente todo en las grabaciones, pero lo que más me sorprendió fue la imagen estéreo, si bien la sala está diseñada para “ampliarla” no pensé que sería tanto, los bafles están separados unos 3 metros, pero pareciera que están a 6! Es enorme la imagen, estable y con cada instrumento bien diferenciado.

Si tengo que pitufiarla, diría que el sonido es cálido y detallado, por más que no tenga bbcdip, lo de cálido supongo que se siente así porque quedo el sistema un poco pasado de graves, si bien son muy rápidos (Casi como un auricular), los tengo que bajar unos 2db, ya lo van a ver en las graficas, lo de detallado, no hace falta aclarar mucho.

Vamos con las mediciones, que hice algunas “poco vistas” para analizar bien el sistema. Son solo las mediciones de los transductores/bafle, faltan las de la sala que en breve las haré.

Sistema de medición:

Mic: DBX RTA ¼”
Placa: Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
Potencia: Adcom GFA7500
Cables/fichas: Todo balanceado, tanto cable como fichas Amphenol

Algunas aclaraciones para entender mejor las gráficas:

Todas las mediciones están hechas a 20cm de los transductores, esto se debe a dos motivos, el primero, este mic satura rápidamente y el spl a 10cm del transductor es demasiado alto ya a 1w lo que da medidas erróneas de distorsión, por otro lado, si medimos muy cerca, no capturamos resonancias de la caja o quilombos de difracción que genere la misma. Lo malo de esta distancia es que se ve un poco de ripple en las mediciones.

Si bien las mediciones son calcadas a las que van a entrar en la web (Zaph, Troels, DIY, etc.) van a ver que en las mías todas las distorsiones están 5db mas altas, esto se debe a que la potencia es muy grande (225w por canal) y clase AB, lo que a 1w solamente suma su granito de arena a la distorsión armónica, si bien esto es inescuchable, vale la pena aclararlo, ya estoy armando una potencia de muy baja distorsión a baja potencia (con un tripath 2022), si tengo tiempo volveré a medir con la misma y veremos si se eliminan esos 5db extra.

Todas las mediciones están hechas a 2.83v lo que da un SPL de unos 91db en el tweeter y unos 85db en el woofer. Hay una sección de mediciones hechas a 10.2v para ver cómo crecen las distorsiones dándole murra al equipo, ya lo van a ver jeje.

Empecemos con las distorsiones estándar a 2.83v:

Respuesta en frecuencia y distorsión armónica de los woofers Revelator 15w/8531k00:

Woofer 1



armonica woofer 1 1w by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Woofer2



armonica woofer 2 1w by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Realmente impresionante lo que rinde este woofercito, más que nada en baja frecuencia, donde otros 5” la distorsión crece mucho más arriba del 10%, acá está por debajo del 1%. Se ve el típico doble pico de 2do armónico a 500 y 1000hz, se lee por ahí que esto es lo que le da el carácter “cálido” al mismo, yo creo que es inescuchable (no llegan a 1%....).
No presenta ruptura del cono visible, muy lineal, en resumen nada malo por acá.

Respuesta en frecuencia y distorsión armónica de los tweeter D2608/9130:
Tweeter1



armonica tweeter 1 1w by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Tweeter2 


armonica tweeter 2 1w by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Nuevamente, sobresalientes, la respuesta en frecuencia muy lineal con un ligero incremento de SPL a partir de los 7Khz muy fácilmente corregible. La distorsión armónica es extremadamente baja a bajas frecuencias (a 1300hz es menor al 1%) lo que nos indica que vamos a poder cortarlo muy abajo, tienen una diferencia grande de distorsión armónica entre ellos a 3khz, no así en la respuesta en frecuencia, revise varias veces esta zona y no escuche nada raro, si bien son distintos, en ambos transductores la distorsión está muy por debajo del 0.1%... 

CSD de los woofers:
Woofer 1 



csd woofer 1 10cm by Jua Didas, en Flickr 

Woofer2 


csd woofer 2 10cm by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Nada que decir, uno de los CSD más limpios que he visto en mi vida en un 5”

CSD tweeters:
Tweeter 1 



csd tweeter 1 10cm by Jua Didas, en Flickr 

Tweeter2 



csd tweeter 2 10cm by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Extremadamente limpio con dos pequeñas resonancias a 9 y 15Khz, analizando un poco las mismas, creo que vienen de la brida, ya que midiendo a 1cm del domo desaparecen, a 10cm son más fuertes y ampliando la distancia empiezan a desaparecer nuevamente, de todas formas, son mínimas.

Impedancia y fase de los woofers:

Woofer1




impedancia y fase woofer1 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Woofer2




impedancia y fase woofer2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

La fs subió de 39hz en free air a 70hz en caja, si tienen ganas de sacar cuentas… hay un pequeño pico de impedancia en 1khz que no se ve en el CSD por lo que debe ser una resonancia interna del midwoofer, se ve también en todas las mediciones de la web.

Impedancia y fase de los tweeters

Tweeter1




impedancia y fase tweeter1 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Tweeter2




impedancia y fase tweeter2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Se cumple lo citado en el datasheet, fs de unos 700hz pero al estar tan amortiguado, el pico es mínimo, lo que nos confirma que vamos a poder cortarlo muy bajo en frecuencia ya que casi no resuena.

Ahora vamos a lo lindo, en todas las webs ven estas mediciones digamos “de libro”, a 2.83v, las mismas son aplicables cuando escuchamos entre 85 y 90 Db´s, osea, volumen moderado como cuando escuchamos clásica, algún jazz tranquilo, o cualquier música a un volumen moderado. Pero, cuando queremos escuchar cualquier cosa a buen SPL, un bue rock a 100db, 
¿Cómo se comporta el sistema? 

Acá es donde casi todos los transductores fallan, casi todos seguro lo hemos escuchado, que cuando subimos el potenciómetro empieza a sonar horrible, esto es la distorsión armónica que empieza a subir por encima del 10% (en realidad 10% es el “límite escuchable” normalmente si suena mal ya está por el 20% o más), ni hablar si el amplificador no da más y también empieza a clippear, sumando mas distorsiones.
Las siguientes mediciones son la comparativa entre 2.83v (88db promedio) y 10.2v (99 db promedio), las mismas nos van a dar una idea de cuán rápido crece la distorsión al darle murra al potenciómetro. 
Para que sea más grafico, les paso las medidas en % en lugar de Db´s:

Woofer a 2.83v




armonica woofer porcentaje 1w by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Woofer a 10.2v




armonica woofer porcentaje 10v by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Como pueden ver, la distorsión crece bastante pero lo bueno es que está todavía muy por debajo de lo audible, en el pico de distorsión de 1khz llega al 5%.... ese mismo pico a 2.83v es de 1%.
En los 75hz que es la zona de corte es del 5% también, sorprende ese 10% de distorsión a 50hz donde el woofer excursiona muchísimo.

Tweeter a 2.83v 



armonica tweeter porcentaje 1w by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Tweeter a 10.2v 



armonica tweeter porcentaje 10w by Jua Didas, en Flickr

El tweeter tiene un comportamiento muy similar al woofer, pasa de 1% aprox a 5%, excepto en muy alta frecuencia que sube al 8%, pero hay que aclarar algo, el mismo tiene 91.5db de sensibilidad, con este voltaje está sonando a mas de 103db´s! hacer esta prueba fue insufrible para los oídos! Si igualamos SPL el tweeter tiene mejor manejo de potencia que el woofer.

En ambos casos podemos estar tranquilos que a unos 100db las distorsiones siguen debajo de lo audible, tener un subwoofer ayuda y mucho que en estos SPL´s de 20hz a 80hz la distorsión se mantenga muy baja.

Espero que les sean útiles las mediciones, cualquier duda lo charlamos!

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 19, 2017)

Enhorabuena Juanfilas ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Tremendo trabajo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
Pero estoy preocupado, comentas:
"Lo malo es que no llegue a hacer el ajuste fino YA QUE TENÍA MUY CANSADOS LOS OÍDOS y este tipo de ajuste lo hago con los mismos a mi gusto, sin importar como queda la respuesta medida"
Hay que dosificar, ya que puede suceder que la mujer para "celebrar" el éxito de los bafles te "pida guerra" por la noche.......Si tienes hasta "los oídos cansados" del "resto del cuerpo" ni hablamos........ Y no es plan................
Reitero mi admiración y felicitación por el trabajo que has realizado.


----------



## polilapo (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola Juan, lindos parlantitos. Una duda, tengo los mismos tweeter y he medido impedancia y colgados miden exactamente igual (700hz uno y 715hz) , pero en la caja la Fs sube a 900hz es normal eso????


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 19, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Hola Juan, lindos parlantitos. Una duda, tengo los mismos tweeter y he medido impedancia y colgados miden exactamente igual (700hz uno y 715hz) , pero en la caja la Fs sube a 900hz es normal eso????



No, no es normal para nada, son tweeters de cámara sellada, fíjate si no te esta flexando la brida al atornillarla, sacale los tornillos y medido apuntando para arriba, también fíjate si en las soldaduras de los terminales no te quedo tocando el imán la misma ya que están muy cerca.


----------



## polilapo (Sep 19, 2017)

Listo,arreglado el problema.
 Para tener en cuenta: Le puse un asiento de goma para que no le transmitan vibraciones  los otros parlantes de la caja y ajusté mucho los tornillos, se ve que la brida de aluminio se flexó. Gracias


----------



## aguirregus (Sep 19, 2017)

Excelente trabajo Juan! Felicitaciones!!!
Se puede saber cual fue la frecuencia de cruce elegida? y que filtro aplicaste en el procesador?
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 19, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Listo,arreglado el problema.
> Para tener en cuenta: Le puse un asiento de goma para que no le transmitan vibraciones  los otros parlantes de la caja y ajusté mucho los tornillos, se ve que la brida de aluminio se flexó. Gracias



Que bueno! en este tweeter también te conviene poner un poco de cinta aisladora en el imán detrás de los contactos, ya me ha pasado que al meterlo en el bafle se termina apretando y el contacto toca el imán pudiéndose provocar un cortocircuito...



aguirregus dijo:


> Excelente trabajo Juan! Felicitaciones!!!
> Se puede saber cual fue la frecuencia de cruce elegida? y que filtro aplicaste en el procesador?
> Saludos
> Gustavo



Hola, las frecuencias de corte fueron 75hz y 1500hz, el filtro final es LR de 48db/oct.

Saludos!


----------



## polilapo (Sep 19, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> Que bueno! en este tweeter también te conviene poner un poco de cinta aisladora en el imán detrás de los contactos . . .



 Doble termocontraible en el conector le puse porque vi que quedaba muuuuy cerca. Gracias


----------



## alberto1012 (Nov 16, 2017)

Juanfilas 

Quedaron excelentes  los parlantes me han animado a seguir en el Audio DIY el cual había abandonado, lo abandone debido a que una inundación me daño dos veces dos bafles ya listos para terminar y terminé frustrado por tanto tiempo invertido te envío una foto de los bafles dañados por el agua don Eduardo me había ayudado muchísimo.

Se que no viene al caso pero me quedo algo de experiencia en el trabajo con la madera y fabrique este escritorio con alguna madera que me había quedado sin mojarse ver imagen.

Queria preguntarte algo respecto al tweeter y consiste en que si hay algún efecto negativo sonoro al ser el borde de la parte frontal donde esta el tweeter en desnivel es decir el parlante queda un poco más atrás que este.

Muchas gracias y felicidades


----------

